# Please Would Someone Be Interested In Doing A Long Term RP With Me ?



## Wolf22red (May 21, 2018)

Would anyone be interested in doing a long term NSFW RP with me ? I had an idea I'd like to try that comes in two versions, both are long term. One is a transformation version and the other doesn't have transformation.
The idea is a Human gets teleported to an alternate reality that replaces Humans with Furries. The Human (who I will RP as) gets discovered by scientists (You will RP as the main scientist). The two different versions have the Human slowly turning into a furry (the human will become a Neko first the final result will be either of my fursonas (a wolf or a fox, whichever you'd prefer).
We can RP either through PM or Discord, my Discord is BodiRockDog22. If you are interested either send me a PM or message me on Discord, I'm in school right now so I can't reply on Discord until lunch (in an hour and a half or so) or I get home.
The RP is open to Males and Females.


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 21, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing a long term NSFW RP with me ? I had an idea I'd like to try that comes in two versions, both are long term. One is a transformation version and the other doesn't have transformation.
> The idea is a Human gets teleported to an alternate reality that replaces Humans with Furries. The Human (who I will RP as) gets discovered by scientists (You will RP as the main scientist). The two different versions have the Human slowly turning into a furry (the human will become a Neko first the final result will be either of my fursonas (a wolf or a fox, whichever you'd prefer).
> We can RP either through PM or Discord, my Discord is BodiRockDog22. If you are interested either send me a PM or message me on Discord, I'm in school right now so I can't reply on Discord until lunch (in an hour and a half or so) or I get home.
> The RP is open to Males and Females.



Sure Im down to do it. Id rather do it on pm.


----------



## Wolf22red (May 21, 2018)

do you want it to be the transformation version or none transformation version ? Also will you be Male or Female ?


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 21, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> do you want it to be the transformation version or none transformation version ? Also will you be Male or Female ?



Ill do the transformation one and Ill be a male


----------



## Wolf22red (May 21, 2018)

okay so do you want me to make the starter for the RP or do you want to try ?


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 21, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> okay so do you want me to make the starter for the RP or do you want to try ?



Well man its your RP you can start it any way you want and ill go along with you


----------



## Wolf22red (May 21, 2018)

Okay last question want the Human to turn into a Wolf or a Fox ?


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 21, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> Okay last question want the Human to turn into a Wolf or a Fox ?



Wolf


----------



## Wolf22red (May 22, 2018)

Okay want me to be male or female ? I am in school right now so I'll make the starter when I get home.


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 22, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> Okay want me to be male or female ? I am in school right now so I'll make the starter when I get home.



Your character can be female and Im going to school right now to. So we can start later.


----------



## Wolf22red (May 22, 2018)

(I sent the PM)


----------

